# Using cushions on roof for protection



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

The cushion are safe for you roof, way better than the boot soles of non-roofing HVAC guys tromping about.:smile:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Had to laugh. First mental picture was you with seat cushions tied around each foot. I guess that would work.

Thanks for the fun.

Bud


----------



## Darren Deal (Feb 9, 2019)

roofermann said:


> The cushion are safe for you roof, way better than the boot soles of non-roofing HVAC guys tromping about.:smile:





Okay, I've saved my cushion and I have the HVAC guy coming out to do the winter tune up, so I'm going to ask him. He's probably going to look at me like I'm crazy, but maybe he's seen the roofers using them too.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never once seen anyone walking on a cushion, just sitting on them to keep from burning there butt on hot shingles.
I've walked around on hundreds of roofs and never damaged one yet.
Unless it's over about 80 deg. it should be a non issue.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, here too. It grabs onto the granules and won't slip and won't damage the shingles, and it offers a pretty good grip on your jeans as well. If you are working in one place for a long time, go to a store that sells light upholstering supplies and get a piece of 2" latex foam about 4x4' then you don't have to move it so often.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I get mine at the dump from old couch cousions people are throwing away.


----------

